# We Signed Up!



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

See my post under Northeast Rally!







I'm still new at this posting thing!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Great story about your Miracle Boy







.... Indeed he is. I am a NICU nurse and love to hear successful outcomes. God has truly Blessed him and your family.

So, which rally did you actually sign up for ?
















Tami


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Great story about your Miracle Boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We signed up for the Northeast Rally in NH- May 16-18th...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WAHOOOOOOO!!!! Looking forward to meeting you!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Enjoy the Rally&#8230;they are a GREAT time!


----------

